# Durabrand 5 button mouse SF-MW205



## Ch8se (Jul 23, 2007)

I just bought this mouse from walmart yesterday and I have let it be in its cradle charging while plugged into the USB port on my laptop. I cannot get the thing to work. Sometimes, with a combo of buttons being pressed, the mouse will work for a brief few seconds outside of the cradle and then stop all action. Sometimes it will work outside the cradle, but then all motion goes (button clicking is still available). If there is some solution for this, please help.


----------



## Ch8se (Jul 23, 2007)

shameless bump


----------



## z_hauan (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a button on the outside of the cradle. Press it. If that doesn't work, there is a button on the underside of the mouse, it says, Connect. Press it. The mouse should work after that.


----------



## Ch8se (Jul 23, 2007)

did that over and over and over again, nothing ever happened... I have seen a few other posts about the same problems with this mouse, anyone figure them out?


----------



## z_hauan (Jul 27, 2007)

Ch8se said:


> did that over and over and over again, nothing ever happened... I have seen a few other posts about the same problems with this mouse, anyone figure them out?


Well, I spoke too soon. Seems as if my girlfriend is having the same issue with it. Seems to almost be just the mouse itself. I guess the only solution would have to be to return it for the ammount you spent on it, and buy a different brand mouse, although there are hardly any that are rechargable.


----------



## SkateZilla (Aug 4, 2007)

Sup Fellas, 

1st I Work at walmart, 

2nd I purchased the same mouse,

and I am having the same issues with the laser shutting off after a hour or so of time, with he buttons and scroll wheel remaining active

the only thing i can think of is the batteries are weak, or cheap, or both, and the laser requires alot of power to run,

im currently charing my 900mAH 1.2v Energizer Batteries, 

I believe the stock batteries are 1.2v Ni-MH 600mAH AAA's, and Im not sure of the state they come in out of the box, charged or partially charged, etc, im sure they dont ship in a charged state, so, they shoulda been charged for hours before, so I'll let you know how these other batteries work out,

feel free to get some 1.2v NiMH Batteries from the store, the more, mAH the longer they'll last (and longer they must be charged).


----------



## Pudknocker71 (Aug 5, 2007)

Unit work breifly for me then stopped movement with RED LIGHT STILL GLOWING. Tried disconnecting. Retaught several times. Replaced batteries. Still no motion. Also rebooted.

IF this was a computer related problem how could I tell? All mouse drivers say it's working properly.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a DuraBrand. They are about as good as mud.


----------



## LocustBoy (Sep 5, 2007)

Actually, I'm having the same problem. It isn't the batteries or mouse, per se. It's the design. For some reason the batteries aren't sitting right. It doesn't matter, at least for me, what type of battery. Be it rechargeable or not. Just gotta mess with the batteries till they sit right.


----------



## hankey (Apr 25, 2008)

Ch8se said:


> I just bought this mouse from walmart yesterday and I have let it be in its cradle charging while plugged into the USB port on my laptop. I cannot get the thing to work. Sometimes, with a combo of buttons being pressed, the mouse will work for a brief few seconds outside of the cradle and then stop all action. Sometimes it will work outside the cradle, but then all motion goes (button clicking is still available). If there is some solution for this, please help.


i found out how to fix it when u charge it take the battery cover off and vuahlah charged mouse


----------



## roundemuptx (Jan 9, 2010)

Well Hallelujah!ray:

I searched for this software and installation guide until "the cows came home!" but i was determined that somewhere there had to be an answer...and here it is...!

1. Software Download 
2. User Manual

It threw me off a bit that it was "Cambridge Groups" that was the manufacturer but the Logo on the Mouse with the "D" and circle was sure fire proof that it was what I was looking for. They are calling it C-170 but after doing some crossreferencing and digging..it is the same animal.












Durabrand 5 button mouse SF-MW205 









So here ya go......I hope it helps! It worked for me! There is also a link on there to click on to be "notified of future updates".
And if that doesn't suit you, they also have an Live Help Desk

http://www.cambridgegroups.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=28

Information:
Wireless Rechargeable Optical Mouse
[C-170] $20.00 
4D Wireless Rechargeable Optical Mouse
Resolution: 800 dpi
Buttons: 5 Buttons (3 Programmable)
Optical Lens: Agilent
Transmitter: 27 MHz
Channels: 1
Individual IDs: 256 IDs
Connection: USB & PS/2 Combo
Charging Cradle: Included
Power Adapter: Included
Accessories:
USB to PS/2 Adapter
User Manual
Software CD
2 Rechargeable Batteries
Warranty: Limited Lifetime Warranty
Where to Buy: Your local Wal-Mart Stores
Software Download: C-170 Software 
User Manual: C-170 Manual 

Note: I have attached the software in zip format but you will have to go to website to retrieve the Manual..or you may download the software from the site also. Whatever works for you.

:wave:

Belinda


----------

